

Zeitgeist 2011: How the World Searched - krelian
http://www.googlezeitgeist.com/en

======
jwm
I enjoy looking at these trends every year, but what a painfully designed
website. Does this really need to be an overkill javascript "Web application"
for what can easily be rendered as a few static pages of lists and facts?

And sheesh, look at that _huge_ amount of space wasted by those persistent top
and bottom grey and blue bars. My 1280x800 laptop screen is already
constrained enough on the Y axis as it is. The site sure does look modern
though. </old man web3.0 rant>

~~~
the_cat_kittles
yea i hate this, despite it looking pretty- where is 11-20? cant I see some
data without having to click on each of the top 10?

------
nickik
Funny how not in touch I am with the mainstream. The only thing I would
consider searching for is Fukushima. I have never heard about either of the 3
women.

~~~
kaybe
But would you search for it in Japanese? The fact that is shows up like this
is quite interesting in itself.

~~~
estel
東京 電力 is apparently TEPKO (The Tokyo Electric Power Company), rather than
Fukushima. As their site says, it's pretty incredible that search volumes for
this rose so quickly that 東京 電力 is in the global Top 10, despite searches
being almost entirely from only Japan.

------
dmix
Whats more interesting is that there are a bunch of social networks that are
on the Fastest Falling search terms: [http://www.googlezeitgeist.com/en/top-
lists/global/fastest-f...](http://www.googlezeitgeist.com/en/top-
lists/global/fastest-falling)

6 out of the 10 are social networks.

Has Facebooks total dominance of the space finally taken hold?

~~~
seiji
_Has Facebooks total dominance of the space finally taken hold?_

That happened back in 2008. It just takes a while for the remaining zero
growth social networks to stop fooling their boards and die out. After a few
years of zero growth, the boards stop believing "next year will be the best
year ever" or "we are more aligned with success than ever before" from
delusional CEOs.

------
swalsh
Celebrities, and Consumerism are 90% of the most searched items all year? It's
kind of sad really.

~~~
leot
Note that these are not the most searched terms this year. They're the terms
most-searched-for that had not previously been much-searched-for.

Ultimately, there is a certain amount of arbitrariness in this ranking, since
they have to trade-off relative-to-last-year search frequency and absolute
search frequency of the terms.

------
martin_k
So, apparently the 9 fastest falling search terms of 2011 are social
networking sites.

------
rch
Google thinks 'honey badger' searches are science-related?

[http://www.googlezeitgeist.com/en/top-
lists/us/science/faste...](http://www.googlezeitgeist.com/en/top-
lists/us/science/fastest-rising-science)

------
sbarre
The site breaks for me after I drill down into one of the entries. Links to
other entries don't work and the main menu doesn't either.

Is this just me? I'm on the latest Chrome on OS X.

------
weinzierl
I see a lot of " Lorem ipsum dolor sit..." (literally) in the page source. Is
this deliberate?

~~~
weinzierl
Doesn't anyone find that strange. When I post a link to Zeitgeist on Facebook
all I see is "Lorem ipsum ..." For a screenshot see: <http://imgur.com/Don3P>

~~~
pbhjpbhj
Google are feeding Facebook servers fake data/page content I presume.

------
estacado
There's an Android robot planking on the page.

